# Offshore Wahoo, BFT, Mahi Fishing Oct 14th... Kinda



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

:hotsun



OK - Waiting for Chris's residential install team from All Pro Sound to hook me up. I've been trying to get my Casa redone since late June 2004 and the house fire. Well As Homer says, "Today's the Day for Homer J!". 73" DLP with all the stuff - but that's another post. 



With the aborted fishing trip for the Pirates tourney and missing Sat's great weather to go fishing I called not less then 12 folks whom all had an excuse (or read the tea leaves correctly) posted for riders on the forum no takers. At this point one should get the "Clue" :banghead



SO loaded the boat and with many visions of Rips and Weedlines from the SE edge to the Nipple I was off... 



:bpts Now when loading the boat I stood at the top of the bluff and felt the - wind - blowing from the East I thought naaa - they said 1-2". It's Gotta be One to Two right?!?! Wind's gotta die sometime. :doh



So off I went through building shop across East Bay, Building more through Escambia Bay and Rightious 2" 2 second chop in P'cola bay. Made the turn around around NAS and got into the lee and the day was just peeking out from the horizon. Not a perfect start but I've had worse beatings - the VHF quit by Garcon Point bridge so I stopped in the pass on the lee side and figured out a shook a 10AMP fuse out. Got my spares kit and VHF working with a radio check. OK set teh GPS - 27.2 miles 'till lines in... not really I run two high speed Black Barts on the way but 27.2.... :looser



Turn the corner and within a half a mile it turned to shat. another 1/2 mile and it got worse with a STEADY East wind. :reallycrying Hmmm.... Go another mile and steady 2-3 chop and it seemed to be building. 



Turned tail on top a wave and surfed back to the pass. Rolled up to Brandy and the Shark Tourney camp - had a :letsdrink to start the day and drown the great images I had built the night before of weedlines and such. Then started seeing all the charters start coming back through the pass and most of the intrepid fisher folk that plowed on further then I. 



Well after warming myself by the Shark Tourney fire I headed off to try and catch somethng unaware if the Red Tide had killed all the bait or not. Not - got 5 cigs and 2 hardtails and started slow trolling with 1/4 oz on in front of the hardtail and 1 oz in front of the cig. Big hit on the hardtail in 10 mins on hook up. With the wind and current I could not make headway and keep the SOW < then 2.5mph. So I let it blow me and off the West jetties I hooked up on hardtail #2. Now I see the line Zzzzziiiinngnggg off the real and I get it off the gunnel - well the leader and PowerPro are GONE I'm into the backing and 3-4#'s of drag aren't really slowing this beast down. So a one man fire drill with me trying steer and reel and keep away from anchored folks at the jetties and gain line - so this goes on for about 10 mins I'm getting him in so I get the gaff loose and and color a NICE king ~ 20-30#'s sees the boat and another 30-50 yrds peels off. Slowly getting him close to the boat and he's beat. doing the laying sideways in the current and "ping" the line separates at the albright knot Powerpro to Floro leader.... 



:crying 



... A couple guys were fishing close to em and watching with great anticipation as nobody was catching much adn with all the goings-on steering, gaff, reeling etc they were gonna applaud. They just melted away without looking back.



Here's a short clip of the gulf about 2.5 miles SW, SHORT chop.



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6848606818038510071&hl=en



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report. congrats on your new system. too bad about the seas...good discretion your part. usually, there are lots of folks looking for rides. don't know why you had no takers but, at least you got out. it was a gorgeous day saturday. oh yeah, congrats on the kingfish...ummm...almost...


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... that was definately a choppy ride.... :sick Sorry you lost your king after all that!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sucks the weather was that bad but it sounds like you made the best of it.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah myself and GONU were kind of making fun of Gunship for turning down a ride from both you and us,at about 9 miles south we were talking about how smart he was.

Be glad you were by yourself another person would have just kept egging you on.:doh


----------

